# HP Office Jet Pro 8100 - which ppd file?



## mikepwagner (Oct 26, 2016)

I would like to use my HP OfficeJet Pro 8100 with my freeBSD laptop, but I can't find a ppd file. Is there a way around this?


----------



## Oko (Oct 26, 2016)

Use print/foomatic-db-engine to generate PPD file from print/foomatic-db


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 26, 2016)

There are ppd’s for the HP Officejet Pro 8100 ready for use inside the HP Linux Imaging and Printing software. Just download the tar.gz file, extract it, go to the ppd folder.


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 26, 2016)

T-Daemon said:


> There are ppd’s for the HP Officejet Pro 8100 ready for use inside the HP Linux Imaging and Printing software. Just download the tar.gz file, extract it, go to the ppd folder.



Thanks - I willl do this when I get home.


----------



## shepper (Oct 27, 2016)

T-Daemon said:


> There are ppd’s for the HP Officejet Pro 8100 ready for use inside the HP Linux Imaging and Printing software. Just download the tar.gz file, extract it, go to the ppd folder.



If the original poster's goal is to use both the printer and the scanner he will need to install print/hplip, not just extract the ppd.  This port includes the ppd for the HP Officejet Pro 8100.


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 27, 2016)

T-Daemon said:


> There are ppd’s for the HP Officejet Pro 8100 ready for use inside the HP Linux Imaging and Printing software. Just download the tar.gz file, extract it, go to the ppd folder.



I see the laserjet, not the officejet:

root@freebsd:~/Downloads # ls hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/*office*
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_color_mfp_x585.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_color_x555-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_251dw_printer-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_276dw_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_451_series-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_476_576_series-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_551_series-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_8000_enterprise_a811a-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_8210-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_8730-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_8732-ps.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/prnt/ps/hp-officejet_pro_8740-ps.ppd.gz


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 27, 2016)

Please look in the hplip-3.16.9/*ppd* folder:

`% find hplip-3.16.9 -name hp-officejet_pro_8100*.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/ppd/hpcups/hp-officejet_pro_8100.ppd.gz
hplip-3.16.9/ppd/hpijs/hp-officejet_pro_8100-hpijs.ppd.gz`


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 27, 2016)

shepper said:


> ...print/hplip...This port includes the ppd for the HP Officejet Pro 8100.


Are you sure? I see only the hp-*laserjet*_8100 series.


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 27, 2016)

T-Daemon said:


> Please look in the hplip-3.16.9/*ppd* folder:
> 
> `% find hplip-3.16.9 -name hp-officejet_pro_8100*.ppd.gz
> hplip-3.16.9/ppd/hpcups/hp-officejet_pro_8100.ppd.gz
> hplip-3.16.9/ppd/hpijs/hp-officejet_pro_8100-hpijs.ppd.gz`



The version of hplip available in pkg is 3.16.8, and that didn't like either of those pdd files.

There is a 3.16.9 port available, and I tried "make install clean" with that, but it looks like it installed the old stuff in /usr/local/share/ppd/HP - it didn't install anything in /usr/local/share/ppd/hpcups or /usr/local/share/ppd/hpijs. I tried copying the hpcups and hpijs directories from the tar files to /usr/local/share, and that didn't work.

I may have to wait on the 3.16.9 package.


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 27, 2016)

mikepwagner said:


> The version of hplip available in pkg is 3.16.8, and that didn't like either of those pdd files.
> 
> There is a 3.16.9 port available, and I tried "make install clean" with that, but it looks like it installed the old stuff in /usr/local/share/ppd/HP - it didn't install anything in /usr/local/share/ppd/hpcups or /usr/local/share/ppd/hpijs. I tried copying the hpcups and hpijs directories from the tar files to /usr/local/share, and that didn't work.
> 
> I may have to wait on the 3.16.9 package.



I don't understand anything about ports, but it looks like work/hplip-3.16.9/ppd has the 8100 files and /work/stage/usr/local/share/ppd does not, but the /work/stage/usr/local/share/ppd/HP is what gets installed:

michael@freebsd:/usr/ports/print/hplip % ls ./work/hplip-3.16.9/ppd
hpcups   hpijs
michael@freebsd:/usr/ports/print/hplip % ls ./work/stage/usr/local/share/ppd
HP
michael@freebsd:/usr/ports/print/hplip % find . -name "*officejet*8100*"
./work/hplip-3.16.9/ppd/hpijs/hp-officejet_pro_8100-hpijs.ppd.gz
./work/hplip-3.16.9/ppd/hpcups/hp-officejet_pro_8100.ppd.gz
michael@freebsd:/usr/ports/print/hplip % ls /usr/local/share/ppd
HP
michael@freebsd:/usr/ports/print/hplip %


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 31, 2016)

After a discussion with Ben Woods (the maintainer), I decided to just use cups. 

That turned out to be a far simpler process than I had thought:

add cupsd_enable="YES" to /etc/rc/conf.
service cups restart
open http://localhost:631/
Administration->Add Printer 

pick the printer from the list
the  correct ppd is generated
done
Big thanks to Ben for his help.

Mike


----------

